# Cat Loves Dog <<..>> Dog Loves Cat



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Cat Loves Dog <<..>> Dog Loves Cat*
So this is my 10yr old Chihuahua x Rat Terrier female and my 13-14yr old female cat. The dog used to hate cats, always chasing them around the house and flipping out when she would see them. But then she moved in with my boyfriend and I without any cats for a few months. About 2-3 months after she was living with us, my childhood cat Dakota came to live with us as well. At first the cat didn't want much to do with the dog and all the dog wanted to do was chase the cat, who lived in the garage until her fleas were gone, because she had them living at my dads, because their one dog got them and blah blah. So anyways, after almost a year of the two living together, the cat has moved into the basement. Now before you go and cry that it seems cruel, you have to understand the cat and our living habits. Dakota has always liked her one spot and the darkness at night seems to be enjoyed. As for our habits, we are always done in the basement, it is like our hang out. So after the past couple of months they have been getting closer and closer to the point that one night I decided to place them on my lap together, since they are both lap-lovers lol. The cat really wants to kiss and be near the dog, but Dottie shakes like she is nervous. But recently they have been getting better and better and here are the results of my long babbling and trust training between the two. 









==








==








==








==








==








==








==








==
You will have to pardon my 3am face in some of them. A few were so horrd I took the extra second to crop the horror that is out of there XD

*BAHAHA! You will have to pardon that clothespin attached to my sweatshirt. I wanted to say something before people thought that I hadn't noticed. It was hanging and I guess when I pulled it down, the clip came with XD I just noticed this ahaha*​


----------

